# HELP___I need to sponsor 3 bad ass cars___ASAP



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

go to my web site if you dont know what I do
www.secondskinaudio.com


so my NEW website is being worked on and is scheduled to be done by September 1st.
One of the sections of the site is going to be user rides. so I need a few cars in there. I have pics from sone of the installs I have gotten already, but need some bad ass rides in there.
here is the deal
I need 3 ppl to "semi-sponsor" you get the material at half price off the forum discounted price shipped for free.  

here are the conditions:

1. over 500 posts on this or another car audio forum, not all in the off topic sections. not combined
2. you will install the material within *1 week* of its arrival
3. you will take tons of install pictures & document progress
4. you *email* the pics to me within 2 days, and agree to allow me to post them on my site as property of my own.
5. you gotta have a bad ass ride. no ghetto cruisers.


please send me the following information 

1. your cars description. pics would help
2. performance, exterior and interior modifications
3. sound system components


send this to [email protected]
and write sponsorship in the subject line


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

my car is not exactly bad ass, i wish it was.....u can check it out at www.cardomain.com/id/illestrice

lol


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey you can check out my car....
i think it's some old school bad ass...

- 3 10" MtX subs, Kenwood Excelon Headunit, Apline Type S (titanium coated) 4" 2-way speakers, and an MtX 8000 series amplifier!
- No engine or body mods except my 15" Western Mags and new Headers and Exhuast within 3 weeks... I am trying to keep it all original... it is 25 years old ya know

















See more pics at www.cardomain.com/id/pr0xlamus


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

sent an email


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ive seen kbrassfi car and system ! i can vouch that it REALLY sweet looking.


----------

